# Signature Tips Chameleon V2 Drip Tips!



## Timwis (3/7/22)

510 Chameleon V2 Drip Tip


Stainless Steel SpindleAcrylic SleeveTotal Length: 15mmExposed Length: 10mmFitment: 510Bore Size: 6.1Neck Size: 14.3mmTip Size: 12mm




www.signaturetips.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (3/7/22)

The comfort tips also look very nice!









BILLET BOX 510 COMFORT (DRIP TIP ONLY)


Drip Tip Only BILLET BOX 510 COMFORT DRIP TIPS AND BUTTONS, MANUFATURED BY SIGNATURE TIPS UK STAINLESS STEEL INNER ACRYLIC OUTER 510 FITTING BASE DIAMETER - 15.5MM TIP DIAMETER - 13MM BORE DIAMETER - 4mm 14MM TALL ( EXCLUDING 510)




www.signaturetips.com


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/22)

Timwis said:


> The comfort tips also look very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these look slightly more restricted compared to the ones you have there? look really cool and nice that they come with the matching button, thats awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> these look slightly more restricted compared to the ones you have there? look really cool and nice that they come with the matching button, thats awesome.


Yep, my link although they picture a matching button is comfort drip tip only but they do also do the drip tips and buttons as a set!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

